# My first try at landscaping!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

My next door neighbor's back yard was never landscaped. It was far from level and full of brush, trees, and large rocks. Bad for him, but great practice for me! Using the BobCat with a box blade and landscape rake, his yard is now usable. Took about 43 hours to get it ready for the seed. Enjoy the pictures! Bye


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Now he needs a picnic table and a cooler down there! Looks great.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice job BB! Is that a pond or river?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No doubt about it you were the right man for the job BB!!!

Looks very peaceful.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Now he needs a picnic table and a cooler down there! Looks great.


Thanks Cublover, he has one built but is waiting for the grass to fill in more.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Nice job BB! Is that a pond or river?


Thanks tractor beam, it's a small pond that divides our back yards.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> No doubt about it you were the right man for the job BB!!!
> 
> Looks very peaceful.


Thanks Thomas, it is very peaceful there. There are five homes sharing that pond and we all own canoes. Just the other evening, the wife and myself were out and passed within eight feet of some wild ducks that have setup home on the pond. It was like we weren't even there. Bye


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice job for a first try, couldn't have been easy with all that rock, bet you got a couple of fresh dings in your blade,I found out how hard leveling dirt can be recently myself,but the rewards are worth the effort.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Rusty, yes he had a real rock garden. These are about the average size found in our soil. Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey BB, great job! I picked up a box blade a couple of months ago to do some pasture building around my place..... Lots of rocks around here as well, couldn't believe it!
Haven't heard from you on the forum for a while, glad you're back.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Mom's Bobcat sure getting a work out.


----------

